# warcraft 2 runing on win xp



## stealgod1 (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't get warcraft 2 to work with windows xp. It acts like it's starting goes to a black screen where it does all the loading and run time stuff, then it just goes back to windows without an error message or anything. Now it was made for win 95 and most my other games work fine, but maybe I just need a patch for warcraft 2 tides of darkness, but I have no idea where to find one.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

for a patch, go to http://www.battle.net/files.shtml, if you don't have Battle.Net edition, then you don't need a patch.

You can try running it in compatability mode--go to te Warcraft directory, and right-click each EXE file, hit properties, then compatability, and check compatability mode for Windows 95.


----------

